

Recapturing Color from Black and White film - dcminter
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/11/digital-video-restoration-dad-s-army

======
dcminter
Doesn't look like it's a generally applicable process, and the article is
somewhat lacking in detail, but I still found it interesting.

"Dad's Army" was a 60s/70s sitcom made by the BBC, fondly remembered and oft
repeated, but like so much of the output of that era many of the episodes were
not recorded, recorded but wiped, or only recorded on "Telecine" black and
white film.

